# PLC car alarm help



## uber stein (Aug 20, 2010)

Depends on the software you are using and sounds like a class project. Not very hard to do if u understand how some of the commands work. Are you using Logixpro?


----------



## RoryJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like were using Simatic s7-200 micro


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

google carpc 

these sites will also help, as they are among the worlds largest and best

http://www.mp3car.com/

http://www.the12volt.com/


----------

